# External Canister Filter Media?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I was at Franks Aquarium this weekend and I was told to remove the carbon filter media from my canister ....

Do you all agree this should be done in my planted tank with amanos, CRSs, and guppies? Do i need to replace the removed carbon filter with even more ceramic tubes?

I have an Eheim 2213 canister filter.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't use carbon in any of my freshwater tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I don't have any carbon in my filters, add some Substrat Pro to replace that space. More biological filtration the better.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't use carbon in any of my filters unless for some reason it starts to get cloudy, then I will use carbon until the water clears.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can fill the extra space with purigen. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> You can fill the extra space with purigen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


Ya, I'll take purigen over carbon anyday!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

After 4 weeks of use, you are supposed to replace the carbon. So yeah, you need to remove it.
Most people just replace the extra space with more bio-rings or sponge. But if you want really speaky clean water, you will need to constantly replace the carbon filter every four weeks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have a planted tank don't use carbon. It takes out the micronutrients that plants require to grow properly. You can replace it with more filter floss or biomedia.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

If you don't have any need for the activated carbon and you just leave it there, can't it just act as additional (although less effective) biomedia?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The carbon will start to release the stuff it has absorbed after 4 weeks. It's best to remove it. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

> Totally agree. The idea that carbon will remove all the trace elements from plants is really a myth. If it was so effective at removing all traces many reef tanks would bite the dust. Your dosing traces on a regular basis anyway so I really don't see the isuee. Carbon as a great additional measure against organic build-up. Two items that aren't used enough IMO in planted aqua are carbon and UVs. I don't use these on all my tanks, but they can only help if you need it.


from here.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/156029-activated-carbon.html


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> The carbon will start to release the stuff it has absorbed after 4 weeks. It's best to remove it.


Damn, it's such a pain in the butt taking that one canister filter apart... arg.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

splur said:


> Damn, it's such a pain in the butt taking that one canister filter apart... arg.


Be glad you don't have 9 like me. Lol
They really aren't that bad to take apart.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> Be glad you don't have 9 like me. Lol
> They really aren't that bad to take apart.


Lol, yeah I only have three. This older one has carbon in it that's... older than some kids I know. Anyways, the vales leak if I mess with them so I dread taking it apart.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a couple like that too. That's the only thing I don't like about the eheim classics. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

